#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Pressure Vessel Design

## Mohamed

*Pressure Vessel Design*

by Donatello Annaratone 
 

 
*Product Description*
 This book guides through general and fundamental problems of pressure vessel design. It moreover considers problems which seem to be of lower importance but which turn out to be crucial in the design phase. The basic approach is rigorously scientific with a complete theoretical development of the topics treated, but the analysis is always pushed so far as to offer concrete and precise calculation criteria that can be immediately applied to actual designs. This is accomplished through appropriate algorithms that lead to final equations or to characteristic parameters defined through mathematical equations. 
The first chapter describes how to achieve verification criteria, the second analyzes a few general problems, such as stresses of the membrane in revolution solids and edge effects. The third chapter deals with cylinders under pressure from the inside, while the fourth focuses on cylinders under pressure from the outside. The fifth chapter covers spheres, and the sixth is about all types of heads. Chapter seven discusses different components of particular shape as well as pipes, with special attention to flanges. The eighth chapter discusses the influence of holes, while the ninth is devoted to the influence of supports. Finally, chapter ten illustrates the fundamental criteria regarding fatigue analysis.
Besides the unique approach to the entire work, original contributions can be found in most chapters, thanks to the authors numerous publications on the topic and to studies performed ad hoc for this book.


Product Details

 * Hardcover: 455 pages
    * Publisher: Springer; 1 edition (March 12, 2007)
    * Language: English
    * ISBN-10: 3540491422


    * ISBN-13: 978-3540491422

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Pressure Vessel Design

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## hosein

Thank you !

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much.

----------


## jeetxxp

Thanks alot

----------


## laurss

Thanks!

----------


## bahiablanca

thanks!!!!!!!

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanx

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you friend

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## gusloh

thank you

----------


## haih5

thank you very much

See More: Pressure Vessel Design

----------


## waseeq

Excellent, Shukran for sharing this file

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing...

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## arttty

thank you

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## samuelbelly

If you exceed the design pressure of the unit does not fail. ASME has a set of temperature according to the allowable stress of building materials of the pressure vessel. These restrictions are 2 / 3 yield or 90% yield, depending on their degree of conservatism. During a hydrostatic test allowable stress can and should overcome. You must remember that the allowable stress of the material is heated to a temperature and hydrostatic occurs at room temperature.

----------


## mgprasanna79

Thank u

----------


## shahidr

Link giving an error

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing..... keep it up !!!

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's a lot..

----------

